# 67 conv.



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

Well after 15 yrs of owning my 67 gto convertible it is finally in the shop for body and paint...here is the question...along the top of the door..where most people would rest their arm..where the glass goes down into the door..it is metal. .should that strip of metal he body color?? Or interior color? ? I have seen it both ways..which is factory correct???


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It should be interior color with a 60% gloss, same color as the dash.


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

the dash is black and the interior is going to be Parchment...so make that metal strip Parchment?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nope. The metal strips, A-pillars, and seat backs on a Parchment '67 are to be painted Cameo Ivory. They do not match the parchment seat color. Much lighter. Thhe steering column, wheel, dash, and carpets on the door panels and floor are black.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Cameo ivory on tops of the burgundy '67 doors I just sold. Original burgundy parchment interior 4spd car


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

so let me get this straight....in 1967 GTO convertible they had a WHITE top *BUT* the interior was not white because that was not offered but instead *PARCHMENT*..the metal seat backs, A post (interior) and metal strip along the top of the door where *IVORY* not Parchment...if that's right that's messed up..lol too many darn variations of white.....so is all that I said correct???


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes. You have the picture. And it's not messed up. It actually looks excellent. My own '67 is that combo. Check out original pictures of these cars on the AMES forums and you will get an idea of how they were built and what they look like. A lot of guys make the mistake of having parchment paint made up to paint the door tops and seat backs.....the vendors even sell it. The factory never used parchment paint on these cars.


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

ok. thanks for this info. I was going to make them parchment as well but i'll make sure its painted Ivory..thanks again ! :bigSmile:


----------

